# Lets see them bucks!!!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, so since there has been quite a few conformation posts lately. I was thinking we could post pics of one of our herd sires and say what you like best about him and why you are using him in your breeding program. But please....lets not point out faults or criticize other people's bucks, that's not what this post is for.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I can't . . . see anything . . . :tears:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ohhh....i'm sorry sonrise. :tears: You should start a thread for the does! 

Oooookay, so, here's one of my bucks.... Deer Run Licorice Twist.

I just love his conformation and his daughters are turning out great. I have three of his daughters, one of them freshened with a beautiful udder this year, the other two will have their first freshening in April. And I have heard his daughters that I don't own are turning out beautifully as well, so I am so excited to have him. And he's such a sweet and respectful guy. By the way...not a good pic, but the only one I could find at the moment.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love Rewind for his length of body, dairyness, AMAZING feet and legs, great depth of body, great neck and perfect front end assembly, his style and he has a really nice head too. His spring of rib is great and he is very sharp as well, and talk about upstanding!. I also love his MILK genetics and his pedigree is show, show, show. Every goat has their faults, I just can't find his 

Oh and he is SOOO wide, and balanced, which is important to me :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

we all know who i pick..

i love kevin because:

1. he has awesome feet and legs, best in the herd
2. dairy dairy dairy, thats his lines and G.A.
3. uphill
4. tight shoulders
5. awesome spring of rib and bone flatness
6. lovely top, thought you cant see it since he's scrunchy
7.. longest, levelest rump i've seen on the socal circut
8. wide as a truck, without losing his refinement


muddy creek i LOVe rewind too.. i cant see anything wrong with him


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I LOVE Rewind too!! He is so incredibly handsome and looks perfect to me! 

Well, we only have one buck so Roy-Roy is very special and looks awesome even in his hairy winter coat!!  Reasons I like him:

1. Awesome dairy character and general appearance
2. Extremely sharp and tight in the withers and shoulders
3. His kids are ALL so very correct, VERY consistent! It is difficult for me to find fault in them!
4. His pedigree is awesome (to me anyways)
5. His dam is simply gorgeous and is only a second-freshener, she looks SO MUCH better in person even though when I saw her she was "fluffy".

While he's not totally perfect (would like a little more levelness in the rump) he is definitely nice!!  And so incredibly sweet!!!!


















We kept one of his doe kids and her escutcheon is really wide and "bowling ball-ish"  Can't wait to see her freshen!! I plan on keeping a doe from Sassafras (bred to Royal) - she's due in November. . . . please give me some does!! 

Here's a couple of his doe kids.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Olivia, those baby pics are just too cute! And great colors too!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hey muddy rewind is really striking, (how do you pronouce rewind? )

I also like kevins head and face. And roy roy has a very wide rear end! great bucks guys!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks alaska, can't wait till i get to clip him!! why dont you add your buck??


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Just like the "rewind" button on the VCR. That's how we go his name, we rewound and went back to buy him :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ok, i'll sohw y'all thor --- :roll:

[attachment=0:1mydozrb]000_0214.jpg[/attachment:1mydozrb]

and his 2008 kids....drum roll please..

first girl.
[attachment=2:1mydozrb]Copy of katrinas 016.jpg[/attachment:1mydozrb]

he really does improve himself,,yay! Also If you cant see the last pic, it's the one in my avatar. Also i just purchased four does recently i'll get their pics up.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

ok this is my buck cyclone, he is only three months old in this picture. I love his length of body is width his long neck is topline, just about everything on this boy is perfect. or maybe im bias.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

My buck well my only baby and that is also Besty with him. He is a his job in the petting zoo. Haven to be cute and beign feed and played with is hard work. oooppppsss That is also Moondrops tail in front. She moved before I could get her in the pic.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is my favorite buck - Joe Dirt (pronounced Dir-tay - :ROFL: :ROFL: )










Now mind you - this is when he was penned with 3 girls about a month ago for the first time.

I have not seen any of his pure bred daughters yet, but his lines have some great dairy quality. His breeder does not show as she is really really far from anything and she is petrified of disease - but I am hoping to see his first purebred daughters this spring.

I need to get some nice pics of my Nubian buck - now he is to D-I-E for (in my opinion - but what the heck do I know!)


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

heavenly haven's angelic lil abner
(herd sire for this year)








green gables sir arthur pendragon
(herd sire for next year but locked up with bambi because she is abner's dam - so pray she settles)
(he wiggles too much) :roll:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have three.

Here is Mickey. For me he has BEAUTIFUL Cashmere and he throws it to his babies, and he is really long in the back, wide chest and really nice legs. He is 4 years old









Here is the Cupid. He is just a year and a half.

To be totally honest, I just LOVE his color. He only bred one doe last year (I took mine out to early, OOPS). He gave them two beautiful does. He is not quite as long backed as I like, but other then that he is really nice for me.









And my youngest baby. Tucker Joe.

Oh I just love everything about him. He is beautiful and his mom and dad are both Grand Champions ins several shows, for several years. I just hope he gets a longer back as he gets older.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nice bucks everybody!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I have four bucks I'm using this year, and I used three outside bucks this year(they were Saanen bucks) I'll only post my bucks  I try to look at the genetics of the buck as well as their offspring(if they have any) and relatives to see how nice of a buck they are. Conformation in bucks is not especially important to me, as some of the ugliest bucks in history have produced the most beautiful daughters.

The KLR Kory








He is not being used heavily this year, only on a few does. I don't have much info on his background and I have a two daughters of his I am freshening this year before I use him heavily again. So far he seems to improve general appearance and rear leg sets but thats about it.

Fir Meadow Tobv Yogi YSA VEcEc, overall Ec








Lots and lots of milk, show and high appraisals behind this guy, Elite animals behind him, lots of superior genetics designations behind him. His dam appraised 89VEEV as a first freshener. I'm hoping this guy will improve rear udder arches, milk production, teat placement and overall general appearance on his daughters. Click here to see his dam.

*B Hazelridge-Farm Angela's Ecudo 4-04 87+EE








Lots of show records behind this guy, he is a buck that improves length of body, escutcheon arches and feet. Here are two of his daughters:















and a third daughter in my herd, who is linebred on Ecudo
















*B Haycreeks Showtime Silas YSA VEcEc, overall V








This guy is just a powerhouse, he is so well muscled, masculine and he has a ton of milk behind him. His dam is SGCH, LA'ed EX90, Top Ten and and Elite dam all in the same package. His sire LA'ed 88 as a yearling buck. I'm hoping this guy will improve milk, teat size and placement, as well as rear legs and feet.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, forgot, here is boo boo's dam


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i love booboo!! hes so cute!!

i feel like putting up another one of my bucks.. soo here's buddy!!

bud is my kingwood grandson who i love.. when he doesn't cover himself in urine.. he makes the most beautiful kids.. super long and super dairy and wide and really odd colors too

he's a year and a half now, and is 20" tall.. he's wide and has really tight elbows


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Everyone has such beautiful bucks!!!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't know what his good points and bad points are. I need to get some spring pix without his fuzz butt.  He does have a nice pedigree and a really nice attitude.

Little Tot's Estate Mazarati









And he as a really cute monkey face too!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

fuzz butt....hahaha.... :ROFL: ....that's funny!


----------

